# Leopard et Apple TV



## iTaO (13 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, je suis blazé...

J' ai 2 iMac Intel, un sous Tiger, un sous Leopard.
Je n'arrive pas du tout a voir l'apple TV dans iTunes sous Leopard, apparemment je ne suis pas le seul. Sous Tiger aucun problème.
Je veux absolument que l' apple tv se connecte sous leopard.
J' ai par ci par là que le nouveau firewall applicatif n'était dans mon cas d'aucune utilité, mais j'ai beau le désactiver complètement, je ne vois toujours rien.
Je précise bien que par contre tout se passe bien si je veux me connecter avec iTunes sous Tiger, donc j' en déduis que la configuration du réseau est bonne. D'autant plus que j'ai accés depuis l' apple tv aux bandes annonces, le wifi est donc bien configuré.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m' expliquer parceque la je sèche et je commence à perdre patience. ^^
J' ai bien testé avec des petits soft un peu incompréhensible comme WaterRoof, mais rien de bien probant...:rateau: 

Merci


----------



## iTaO (14 Janvier 2008)

Sinon est-ce que d' autres personnes sont confrontées au même problème que moi?
Parceque franchement, Un Apple TV qui n'arrive pas à se connecter à un Apple iMac dernier du nom, c'est un peu bas...
J'ai réellement tenter pleins de trucs, mais rien ne va. :mouais:


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai eut ce problème avec mon iMac Alu sous Léopard "au début". Et puis tout est revenu dans l'ordre. La faute à cette saleté de pare-feux, que Apple a cru bon de le modifier pour le faire ressembler à celui de Micro$oft Windaube ! Et c'était vraiment pas une bonne idée !

Pour t'aider, voici comment est configuré mon pare-feu :






Impossible bien entendu de savoir si ce réglage est judicieux ; tout ce que je sais, c'est que depuis que je l'ai activé, les applications demandent ma permission pour accéder (on se croirait vraiment sous Windaube pour le coup !) et niveau iTunes + Apple TV, ça marche.


----------



## pim (19 Janvier 2008)

Y'a du nouveau !



pim a dit:


> La faute à cette saleté de pare-feux, que Apple a cru bon de le modifier pour le faire ressembler à celui de Micro$oft Windaube !



Depuis iTunes 6, je n'arrive plus à franchir le pare-feu de Léopard lors des synchronisations de l'Apple TV :




La seule solution que j'ai trouvé, est de désactiver totalement le pare-feu, pour le réactiver dès que le synchronisation est terminée... Pénible. Si jamais une bonne âme passant par là sait comment ouvrir ce port 3689 et lui seul, merci par avance :rose:  

À comme ça serait cool d'avoir des Préférences Système où on pourrait ouvrir directement que les ports utiles, comme c'était le cas sous Mac OS avant !


----------



## pim (20 Janvier 2008)

Ok, j'ai trouvé comment résoudre ce problème (la nuit porte conseil, comme l'on dit si bien !). Je ferme iTunes, et dans la fenêtre du Coupe-feu dont je fais une capture ci-dessus, je vire iTunes. Je réouvre iTunes, je réponds "Oui" à la demande d'accès pour ce programme (très typique Windows ce message), et tout refonctionne comme avant.

D'ailleurs iTunes est réapparut dans la liste du Coupe-feu, en dernière position désormais. À tout le coup c'est un stupide problème de version, le Coupe-feu avait autorisé iTunes 7.5 et pas 7.6... 

Et comme chez Apple il ne sont pas encore sous Léopard et qu'ils n'ont pas d'Apple TV (à quoi ça peut bien servir, à part en chauffe-plat ?!), ils n'ont pas vérifié si ce point était OK ou pas


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2008)

J'ai eu un problème à peu près similaire au tiens. A savoir que j'ai les mêmes réglages de coupe-feu que toi, et que depuis la mise à jour iTunes 7.6, j'avais à chaque lancement une fenêtre me demandant d'autoriser, ou pas, le logiciel iTunes.

Mon problème a été résolu en cherchant sur les forums d'Apple. Il suffisait d'aller sur apple.com/itunes et de retélécharger iTunes.


----------



## pim (20 Janvier 2008)

Ok, merci pour l'info, pour l'instant tout marche bien, si jamais j'ai d'autres problème, je ferais ce que tu indique


----------



## vador300 (9 Septembre 2008)

Salut,
Je deviens dingue avec un problème similaire
Ma configuration
iMac Leopard OSx 10.5.4
Réseau au travers de Airport Extreme
Apple TV

J'ai essayé dans tous les sens en suivant les conseils que vous mentionnez mais rien à faire, l'apple TV démarre correctement la première fois, il fait une première synchro mais ensuite il refuse de nouveau avec le même message d'erreur 3689. J'ai essayé d'effacer iTunes des paramètres de sécurité (coupe-feu) il revient bien s'y mettre mais pif paf pouf la synchro marche pas. Au fait, dans les paramètres avancés, faut il activer les 2 options proposées (conservation de l'historique et mode furtif ) ou les désactiver ?


et puis petit détail technique comment fait-on pour mettre une image dans un message sur ce forum (comme vous avez fait plus haut )?
HELP pls
Merci
P:


----------



## pim (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

As-tu essayé mon étrange méthode, qui consiste à ouvrir le pare-feu totalement le temps que la synchronisation de l'Apple TV débute, pour le refermer dès que c'est partis correctement ?

De toute façon, ce soir nous avons droit à iTunes version 8, mets donc à jour, avec un peu de chance les ingénieurs Apple auront résolu ce problème qui semble récurrent chez de nombreux utilisateurs.

Pour mettre une image sur le forum, soit tu utilise les fonctions du forum lors de la création de ton message, soit tu mets ton image sur internet sur ton site perso, et ensuite tu l'insère en recopiant son adresse web entre deux balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Cette question est d'ailleurs tellement "bateau" que iMax a fait une superbe aide, qui est accrochée en haut du forum Portfolio - clic ici pour aller voir cette fameuse aide


----------



## vador300 (10 Septembre 2008)

Salut, merci pour ta réponse, oui j'ai essayé, enfin je crois, si tu fais référence à supprimer itunes des pare-feu etc. oui mais ça marche pas.
Je suis en train de charge la nouvelle version et je croise les doigts car c'est plutôt casse bonbons de se retrouver dans un environnement Apple avec des problèmes de PC ....


----------



## vador300 (11 Septembre 2008)

Bon ben voilà le bilan des courses, après installation de iTunes 8, le problème persiste. La synchro se fait la première fois après un reboot et après avoir enlevé iTunes des paramètres du firewall mais à la 2e synchro ca marche de nouveau plus.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment activer les communication sur le port 3689, je trouve pas et c'est désespérant...merci P.


----------



## pim (11 Septembre 2008)

Ce que je trouve étrange, c'est que j'ai eut ce problème il y a quelques temps (voir ma capture écran quelques posts plus haut), et désormais il a disparu. Qu'as-tu de particulier sur ton réseau ? (une version de Parallels Desktop ? Une borne Airport ou pas ?)

Es-tu sur que tout est bien à jour au niveau du logiciel de l'Apple TV ? As-tu essayé de changer les réglages de la partie "Réseau" et "Bibliothèque" dans l'Apple TV pour voir si cela améliore la situation ?

Un autre bug classique d'iTunes persiste : quand iTunes est ouvert par un programme "tiers" et pas "à la main", la fenêtre revient constamment au centre lors des redimensionnement. Il faut fermer et ré-ouvrir iTunes.


----------



## dingofmac (11 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous c'est mon premier message, je possède un Imac intel en leopard, un apple tv et un iphone. Je viens de découvrir votre forum et je tenais à vous indiqué que j'ai le même problême que vous impossible de synchroniser alors que tout a toujours marché nickel. J'ai essayé restauration usine, mise à jour, itunes 8 rien à faire. Une fois les 5 numéros rentrés pas de syncro. Il ya bien du y avoir un changement. Est ce une mise à jour système automatique qui a entrainé ce pb?


----------



## pim (11 Septembre 2008)

Je ne m'explique pas en quoi votre réseau est différent du mien. Vous avez bien le WiFi activé sous l'Apple TV ?

Avez-vous fait une recherche sur http://www.apple.com/fr/support ?

Si l'un de vous à un AppleCare sur son Mac ou sur son Apple TV, n'hésitez pas à contacter Apple par téléphone.


----------



## dingofmac (11 Septembre 2008)

Le WIFI est activé et les conseils donnés sur le support apple concernent un système antérieur à Leopard


----------



## pim (11 Septembre 2008)

Patience, ce n'est pas le seul bug que Apple a "rajouté" dans iTunes 8   la preuve avec cette News de MacGé  , avec un peu de chance cela va commencer à faire du bruit, et on aura droit à un correctif soit pour l'Apple TV soit pour iTunes


----------



## vador300 (25 Septembre 2008)

Salut,
J'ai un peu tout essayé sauf la synchro via ethernet, rien ne marche, nouvelle version Apple TV, nouvelle OS Leopard 10.5.5, réinitialisation apple tv la synchro commence bien la 1ere fois mais plante à la 2e....un vrai kk....any help welcome

En fait la situation est simple, je suis dans un environnement complètement MAC avec des problèmes PC. Une vraie galère.
Merci de votre aide
V.


----------



## vador300 (28 Septembre 2008)

Hello,
petite MAJour. J'ai appelé l'apple center et on a tout essayé ça marche toujours pas. On a remplacé la borne apple tv et résinatallé l'OS, toujours sans résultat. V.


----------



## pim (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, as-tu la possibilité d'aller faire des tests chez quelqu'un d'autre ? Un Mac user qui aurait lui aussi un Apple TV et une borne Airport Extreme ?

Que tu n'arrive à rien avec l'aide de ton AppleCenter, rien d'inquiétant, certains AppleCenter ne sont pas forcément compétents dans tous les domaines, l'informatique c'est compliqué !


----------



## vador300 (28 Septembre 2008)

Non, pas à ma connaissance. Mais on va y arriver.  Je me demandais en fait si il se pourrait que ce soit un des autres trus branché sur l'airport extreme (j'ai l'imprimante, mon iMac, un hub et le modem router en ethernet et j'ai un hub USB en USB.
V.


----------



## pim (28 Septembre 2008)

Ah, c'est donc ça, ton iMac est branché en Ethernet et ton Apple TV en WiFi, et du coup ils communiquent mal ! Il faudrait que l'ensemble soit sur le WiFi. Débranche tout, mets ton iMac en WiFi uniquement (un câble ethernet en moins), et l'Apple TV en WiFi uniquement. Après tu pourras toujours brancher un câble Ethernet entre l'iMac et l'Apple TV.

Et à tout hasard, as-tu la dernière mise à jour pour l'Airport Extreme ?


----------



## vador300 (29 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous, salut PIM, je crois bien que j'ai trouvé la solution. COmme j'ai peu de temps je cut/paste le commentaire que j'ai posté sur le forum Apple. En bref il s'agissait apparemment d'un conflit de port USB entre mon disque externe USB partagé sur mon LAN et le disque externe sur lequel j'ai ma librairie iTunes. ça marche maintenant que j'ai pluggé mon disque avec librairire directement sur Airport. Il faut que j'essaie encore d'autres config.


Hello !
I guess I found what the problem was. Actually I am now synchronizing and it seems to work.
The problem came from a conflict of external drives and USB ports. 
The problematic configuration was:
External HD 1Teta plugged on the USB entry of the Airport extreme, shared on my LAN.
External HD 500Gb containing my iTunes library plugged on a USB hub connected to my iMac.

I took out the external drive that was plugged on Airport and replaced it by the extrenal drive with my iTunes library and it is now synchronizing.






Tks for your kind help and moral support.
Cheers
V.


----------



## vador300 (11 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous, je crois bien être arrivé à la solution avec l'aide du technicien apple care. Je viens de poster la marche à suivre sur le forum Apple, voici (dsl c'est en anglais, ce qu'il faut faire). A la fin, j'ai mis les références de l'article en français sur la base de données Apple). Attention, ceci résoud le problème de synchro Apple TV, iTunes connectés au travers d'un Airport Extreme en fait ce sont les ports sur Extreme qu'il faut définir. 

Pour répondre au commentaire de PIM aussi, j'ai maintenant mon iMac qui communique en Wi-Fi (le technicien Apple m'a aussi dit que c'était pas nécessaire de mettre le câble entre l'Imac et Airport)

Hello,
Coming back on the topic since it only worked once after the synchro with the external drive (containing iTunes library) was connected directly to Airport Extreme.


1. Open Airport Utility
2. Double click on Airport icon and go to Advanced options 
3. Click on Port Mapping and add 1st new service that you call "Sharing iTunes music" using below characteristics:
Service, choose 1st option "share personnal file"
Leave all empty except TCP public put 3689/ IP private address, leave as it is/ TCP private put 3689. Click on continue and enter name "Sharing iTunes music" in both description and name, activate Bonjour and leave type of service as suggested (_afpovertcp._tcp)
4. Add 2nd service named "Extra Apple TV Streams", with specs: Leave all empty except TCP public put 49152,49153/ IP private address, leave as it is/ TCP private put 49152,49153. Click on continue and enter name "Extra Apple TV Streams" in both description and name, activate Bonjour and leave type of service as suggested (_afpovertcp._tcp)
Once done, restart your machine, restart Apple TV and it should work.
Apparently there are articles in the Apple DBase on this topic (I received one but in french of which references are http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1447?viewlocale=fr_FR)

Voilà, j'espère que ça vous sera utile en tout cas moi ça à l'air de marcher maintenant.
V.


----------

